# why i use PC&C PSU's



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

here is a lil picture treat from CES @ XS booth
not my pic and not my OC but this is why i preferably use PC Power & Cooling PSU's :grin:


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

here is another one


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

geez, self bump


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Heh. Guess no one is interested.
Yeah, I see what you mean. Though I have seen many Vendors use Enermax PSU's at Overclocking events, for example the latest MSI Overclocking Arena used them, and I think the Advanced Overclocking Championship uses them as well.
I'd love to go to one of those conventions someday.

Edit: Oh yeah LN2 is awesome.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

good stuff, i thought more people would be interested since PSU's seem to be paramount in system recommandations. 

good times, so you into going a little bit beyond the norm as well. 
watchamacallit .. xtreme


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought a pcpowerand cooling. (1200 watt) love it. all the voltages are correct via bios/ everest /eleet. I have'nt had any problems and I am using 3 280's. I like the idea of the single rail, it makes sence, depending on who your listening to of course. My other 2 systems are on multi rail and they work just fine to. Maybe its the 500 smackers I paid for the pcpower and cooling that made me reply..No honsetly I have exsperianced being underpowered and at the time that was the last thing I would have imagined was the problem causing allot of frustration and r + replace


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no doubt here ! PC Power and Cooling is as good as they get !!


enjoy!


----------

